# TTC after Tubal Reversal



## Kbeauty

Hi Everyone,

I am new to the site but have read post on this site for along time. I have 4 boys (18,17,14,13) and had my tubes tied after my youngest son was born 13 years ago. In 2014 I got remarried and had a reversal done in hopes of conceiving one more time before I turned 40 and remediating the issues of PTLS (Post Tubal Ligation Syndrome). The journey has been a long one and I turn 40 in less than a month. I've had a corpus Luteum Cyst, I've had a DC due to a benign polyp in the uterus, I've had a chemical pregnancy, and last year during my D&C found that my left tube close back up and there was a significant amount of scared tissue on my right side, which the doctor remove quite a bit of. I am here today with uncertainty if I am preggers or not this cycle. From 7-10 DPO had really bad, achy cramps. Not so bad on 7-8 dpo but 9 and 10 was very uncomfortable. I got what appeared to be a very very faint positive on a PT at 11 DPO but my eyes could be deceiving me. I am not due until Sunday so we'll see what the Most High has in store for me.


----------



## Cbabycee

Hey there this is an old post, I'm in the same boat as you, tubal reversal, chemical etc, how's your journey going?


----------



## LLawson

Ladies there's still lots of hope. I had a Tubal Reversal in Feb. 2013 and got pregnant in Dec. 2015 and had a tiny but healthy baby in Sept. 2016. I was 45 when I had him. He's 14 months and I'm fixing to turn 47&#55357;&#56834;.
I went through many rounds of Clomid, Metformin, charting my cycles and ovulation 6 inseminations and more. I finally gave up and stopped everything except the Metformin because we had decided to stop trying. It had got totally exhausting on us both. Well a few months later I ended up pregnant on my own not trying. I think stress sometimes keeps you from getting pregnant. I also think I was ovulating way after my LH surge and my Dr. Was overlooking that. After becoming pregnant I read somewhere that some older women actually ovulate further away from their LH surge. I think that was the case for me cause looking back I didn't have my ovulation pains until a few days after my surges. Sometimes 4 days later and I think we were just missing the right time.
Clomid also can cause false positives on LH test strips.
Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## calilah

I have not had tubal reversal but I think I can add a point or two. Some people get affected with the tubal reverse process. Like what we see in you. Because the 4 children were naturally conceived. But also you have stayed long enough. Meaning that maybe there might be some changes. So it means you have to wait. In your case you can even wait for more than a year. So as to let your body adjust. There has been a change made. But then the changed stayed for long. That perhaps your body started feeling like that is the normal you. Then when you did the reversal. Your body will also need time to get back to normal. Same case with the changes of ovulation. It will not just come back to normal right away. There might be some variations along the way. So you have to wait longer. Perhaps when your body get used to the changes. So do not worry. With time things will be just fine. It all takes time. I understand that you are not used to wait to be pregnant. But this is just a singular situation. Perhaps low chances of happening again.


----------

